# 1 on 12 twist 22-250



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what grain of bullet shoots best out of a 22-250 with a 1 in 12 twist?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

50g shoot great through mine. But you should be good up to and including 65g. I believe when you get over that you'll need a 1/10" or 1/9" twist.

Recipe:
Rem 700 VS 22-250
50g Nosler Ballistic Tip
Winchester Brass
CCI 200 primers
34.0g Varget
load to factory spec. 
It's a tack driver.

xdeano


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what about smaller like 40 or 45, il probably end up using 50 or 55 thou


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

in my old 22-250 it loved the winchester white box ammo. around 3/4"


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Same rifle as Deano except:

53 gr. SMK
40.5 gr. H380
CCI BR2 
Rem. brass
OAL @ 2.435
Consistant sub .5 MOA....very consistant.

Have not tryed this setup past 300 yards though. I'm a little concerned with the bc and the flat base for longer ranges but out to 300 I KNOW its deadly.

Funny thing about it is Horsager loaded them up for me one night, handed them to me the next morning at the range and said, "Here try these." "These should work." I'll be damned if they didn't. No load workup or anything. I guess the sun shines on a dogs a$$ every once in a while. Now the "buzz phrase" is, yep you guessed it, "Here try these." "These should work." :lol:

I may mess around and try and tweek it a bit just to see what happens but I don't think I can make it much better. It's still fun to try though. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My 22-250 is a 1:14 twist and stabilizes 55gn Ballistic tips quite well. 40.5gn of H-380. That load provides sub-1" groups @ 200yds and sub-1.5" groups @ 300yds.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

so i think a 50 grain is gonna be mi best bet far what i want to use it for. also i kno ballistics are taken from 24" barrels on most tables. i am looking at a gun with a 22" barrel, im guessing that 2" shorter could make a large effect on such a hot, fast cartridge. am i right?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Albertahunter said:


> so i think a 50 grain is gonna be mi best bet far what i want to use it for. also i kno ballistics are taken from 24" barrels on most tables. i am looking at a gun with a 22" barrel, im guessing that 2" shorter could make a large effect on such a hot, fast cartridge. am i right?


Every gun is different anyway. You could end up with one that does better than what you find in the books, or it could be worse. Most likely though, you will lose some velocity. Could be anywhere between 50 fps and 300 fps with the shorter barrel. The only way to know is to buy the gun, work up a good accurate load, then chronograph it. Accuracy is far more important than speed anyway. The shorter barrel shouldn't have a lot of impact on that.


----------

